# Ik heb kennis gemaakt met...



## mirind4

Hoi!

Tegenwoordig werk ik bij een bedrijf. Ik werk samen met andere medewerkers(ontwikkelaars). 's ochtends hebben we afspraak over wat we in de laatste dag hebben gedaan. Als ik praat, probeer ik mezelf met mooie zinnen te uitdrukken.
Een collega van mijn heeft mij gezegd dat ik fout maak met de volgende zin: "Ik heb kennis gemaakt met een nieuwe program."
Hij heeft mij verteld dat ik die allen voor persoon/mensen kan gebruiken. Bij voorbeeld: Ik heb kennis gemaakt met Martin.
I zou graag soortgelijke zin/zinnen willen gebruiken. I zou zeggen: Ik heb kennis gemaakt met een software/methode/framework/ezv.
Om eerlijk te zijn, I wil de volgende zin niet gebruiken omdat het een beetje vervelend zou zijn: Ik heb informatie over een software gehoord/gelezen.
I zou graag jullie mening daarover horen! Wat zijn jullie suggesties in deze situatie?

Bik voorbaat dank!
mirind4


----------



## ThomasK

IK heb een .. leren kennen/ ontdekt/ gevonden...
Ik ben erop gebotst (bumped into it).


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK 

Heel veel dank voor je comment!  Morgen ga ik die zeker gebruiken!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

mirind4 said:


> Een collega van mijn heeft mij gezegd dat ik fout maak met de volgende zin: "Ik heb kennis gemaakt met een nieuwe program."
> Hij heeft mij verteld dat ik die allen voor persoon/mensen kan gebruiken. Bij voorbeeld: Ik heb kennis gemaakt met Martin.


Vreemd, _kennismaken_ is helemaal niet beperkt tot personen. _Kennismaken met een nieuw programma_ klinkt mij volkomen normaal in de oren.


----------



## Peterdg

Hans M. said:


> Vreemd, _kennismaken_ is helemaal niet beperkt tot personen. _Kennismaken met een nieuw programma_ klinkt mij volkomen normaal in de oren.


Ik ben het in princiepe met je eens, maar wanneer ik "kennis maak" met een nieuw programma, dan betekent dat meer dan een louter "ontdekken/leren kennen"; de ondertoon is dan dat dat een min of meer onaangename ervaring is geweest (of, naargelang de context, een eerder aangename ervaring). Er wordt dus een emotioneel element bij betrokken.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> Ik ben het in princiepe met je eens, maar wanneer ik "kennis maak" met een nieuw programma, dan betekent dat meer dan een louter "ontdekken/leren kennen"; de ondertoon is dan dat dat een min of meer onaangename ervaring is geweest (of, naargelang de context, een eerder aangename ervaring). Er wordt dus een emotioneel element bij betrokken.


_Kennismaken met een nieuw programma_ betekent gewoon dat je het de eerste keer gebruikt, of dat je de eerste keer meekijkt wanneer iemand anders het gebruikt, en dat je een indruk krijgt van de gebruiksmogelijkheden. Het is oppervlakkiger dan _leren kennen_ en het hoeft niet per se een onaangename ervaring te zijn.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ten overvloede: als je even googelt op _kennismaken met_, krijg je een overvloed aan voorbeelden met niet-personen, zowel abstracte begrippen als concrete gebruiksvoorwerpen. Die collega van mirind4 slaat de plank flink mis.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, oké, maar intussen kreeg hij andere suggesties die hij kan gebruiken...


----------



## mirind4

@ Voor mijn vraag, heb ik de google gebruikt, en ik heb ook een paar voorbeelden met niet personen gevonden. B.v: ik heb kennis gemaakt met Frans. Daarom verbaas ik me over mijn collega en stelde ik mijn vraag.

Bedankt voor al de beantwoorden!


----------



## ThomasK

Nu, ik kom er nog even op terug. Ik ben relatief zeker dat de oorspronkelijke betekenis de persoonlijke is (_ik maak kennis met Frans_), maar je kunt die nu soms ook gebruiken met dingen. Voor mij niet mis. Dit soort ontwikkelingen zijn typisch en met deze ontwikkeling heb ik het niet echt moeilijk - op voorwaarde, denk ik, dat het een eerder complex gegeven is. Je moet niet zeggen dat je kennis hebt gemaakt hebt met een keukenrobot of zoiets, tenzij je bedoelt dat je er bijna letterlijk tegen gestoten hebt - en dan hebben we ironie!


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK 
Aaah okay, dat snap ik dan! Bedankt!


----------

